

Ask HN: Any ideas on what could I do with 5vs5.com domain? - paxpelus

I own 5vs5.com and I am thinking the last 2 years to make something out of it.<p>My idea is either to sell the domain or transform it into an online game (obviously something about basketball, probably an online basketball manager game).<p>I am an experienced web developer (both front and back) working as a freelancer developing web apps and webpage for clients. I have worked in the past in the game industry and actually worked in a social football manager game (not a very successful game, at max it had around 5000 daily users), so we could say that I have some experience on that field.<p>I could create something on my own but to be honest I do not have the will as I struggle with my clients and also I lack of several skills such as graphic design and marketing.<p>So would be anyone interested in developing something unique on this domain? I am not sure on what can be done. My thought is that if we can build a small team of people we can create something interesting and fun and maybe even profitable.<p>I am open to any suggestions or ideas on what can be done with this domain.<p>You can find my contact email on my profile if you prefer some private talk.
======
obisw4n
Counter Strike: Global offensive competitive play is a 5vs5 game, which is a
pretty popular game in the esports community, perhaps something built for that
community?

------
5414h
Bro make it big, since it yours why not make a game as you say put some ads
and profit ! even if its not that much :D

~~~
paxpelus
As I already told in my thread I don't think I can create everything on my
own, I am not a graphic designer and I do not think I can do the marketing of
such product on my own. This is why I am searching alternates or even some
people willing to help develop such a game.

